# [A3 8P 1.4TFSI CAXC, 125HP, DSG] startup problem on warm days.



## Merimel (Jun 29, 2019)

Hello, 
Since some time (actually since i bought the car) I'm facing little issue during the startup, but it only occur when specific condition are meet. 
There is strange high rev idle, around 1100/min, with shaking a car and really awful sound. It last for about one minute, and then everything back to normal. (see the film below)

This happens only:

the outside temperature is more than 15°C (trough the winter it start us like a charm - no problems)
the car is parked for several hours
It very first turn on after car is parked. If i turn off the car and turn it on again during this first minutestart, problem is gone. 

Except that the car runs perfectly, no issues. no power lost. But it's worrying me if it going to damage my engine. 

I was to the dealer several times (first they didn't have a clue, checked everything, no fault found,...checked again..)

Spark plugs, oil and filters(all), water pump and timing chain(fully) was replaced during last year. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0QEFayCJDg

Any one is is this something i need to be worried about and what can be reason of this? 
Thanks! 

-Damian


----------



## m.caltea (Nov 24, 2019)

*startup problem on warm days.*

Hello, i had some similar noise and got the turbocharger checked. Changing the n80 valve improved the shaking and sound (the solenoid did not close properly and did not hold vacuum). Did you get where the problem came from?


----------

